# Natalie and Josh, Part 1



## Corry (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, so I did my very first couple today...my best friend Natalie, and her husband Josh.  We went out to Starved Rock State Park...totally unaware that there is a huge festival going on in the town nearby, and the park would be flooded with people. :S  

Soooo...this was a lot more difficult than it could have been, and my options were more limited.  I had WAY more planned to do...oh well.  

I do realize some of these have lighting issues, but Nat and Josh like them (the one I feel has the most issues happens to be Natalie's favorite!  )  AND I wish I would have had a reflector. 

I've only edited a few so far...

Comments and critique appreciated.  
1






2 (this is Nat's favorite)




3





4 (my favorite)




5





6 Can't decide if I like this one...I do know it's flat...crappy lighting...




7





Also, I'm gonna mess with the white balance in the last two...I'm too tired right now


----------



## justphotos (Oct 8, 2006)

i like them. a couple have lighting issues, but they look very well put together. Very nice


----------



## Alison (Oct 8, 2006)

#4 is my favorite as well, that is a truly great capture. The other issues you already mentioned, lighting and some look a bit soft to me. I think you did a great job with the posing. I find that couples are the hardest for me to shoot.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 8, 2006)

#4 is far and away the best   Very nice work, like I said in chat, there are some lighting issues as well as WB issues in the last two, but very nice overall


----------



## corrysidol (Oct 8, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!  YOU DID AMAZING WORK!  YOUR HIRED! :hail:


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2006)

corrysidol said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!!!  YOU DID AMAZING WORK!  YOUR HIRED! :hail:



Aren't you supposed to hire me BEFORE I hike around Starved Rock for hours taking your picture??? :scratch:


----------



## bowronfam3 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, I just have to say that I think you did a very, very good job. I know you said that you wished you had used a reflector in some of these, and I agree that it would have helped the coloring a lot. However, i'm sure you know that many of these kinds of issues can be worked out very quickly in Photoshop. I took the photo that your client had said she liked the most and thought I could play around with it a bit to make it something that you both can be really proud of. Your eye for composition and obviously getting them in a great mood and making them feel relaxed is excellent. So many people get shots like this where the couple looks cold and uncomfortable...good job with these! Just thought I would post an option!

-Crystal B.

ORIGINAL:
http://



EDIT:
http://


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2006)

bowronfam...can you tell me what you did?


----------



## bowronfam3 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sure!  Most of what really brought this out was using the Shadow/Highlight tool.  
Then:
Contrast
Levels
I made a selection of the blown out sky and replaced it with a sky that I had on file that matched the scene well.

I also selected just her nose area and using selective color I toned down some of the redness that was showing up on her nose.  

I ran a VERY slight USM (0.2) on their eyes, nostrils and mouths.

Then, I just added the border

I'm pretty sure that's all I did, but if I remember something else i'll let you know!

What a happy looking couple!!!!

-Crystal B.


----------



## bowronfam3 (Oct 9, 2006)

I worked on this one, too. I did pretty much the same things to this one. I just think it needed a little more pop. I hope you don't take offense to these edits. I just know that sometimes I need a few sets of eyes to get the coloring where it looks more natural. Everyone has their own likes and dislikes, though...so just let me know if you want me to take these edits down.

Here's the before and after:

http://


----------



## rp1600 (Oct 9, 2006)

Corry, 4 and 7 are my favorites. even though there are some lighting issues you did capture a nice pleasant mood.


----------



## bowronfam3 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok...i'm obviously extremely bored today...lol! I thought this one might look really pretty in B&W.  Can I just say that this girl has AMAZING EYES?!?!  They're just gorgeous!!

http://


----------



## Corry (Oct 9, 2006)

Hehe...the edits are fine with me (though some people may not like for you to edit thier pics, so if it doesn't say OTE, remember to ask them first to avoid problems).  

Yeah...I think I'll be re-working some of them when I get home.  I've been sick and last night when I did these I was extremely tired, and I did forget about some things.  Some things I didn't notice until someone else pointed them out.  

Thanks!


----------



## TJPhotoGuy (Oct 9, 2006)

I do like #4... good shot.


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 9, 2006)

I actually really like #1.  And I love the B&W edited version even more.  I just did a couple this weekend as well and I LOVE that they are so much easier to work with than kids


----------



## corrysidol (Oct 9, 2006)

Bowronfam3-what an AMANZING job editing!  I really like how you edited my fav pic! thanks


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 9, 2006)

I like #4 also...as well as #7.


----------



## pamcakes (Oct 10, 2006)

great pics! i just joined PhotoForum and am really impressed by the depth of knowledge and photographic skills of the members! i'm definitely a newbie, LOL!


----------



## Corry (Oct 10, 2006)

I did a few re-edits.....












Any better?


----------



## rp1600 (Oct 11, 2006)

Much better. I particularly like #1. But also like the pose and composition in #2. I'd like to use it in my "pose" guide, if you don't mind.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice shots Cory, very good for your first time.

One thing to watch, it looks like she does the same thing I tend to do...which is tuck in my chin and pull my head back just a bit...when I am having my photo taken.  I don't know why I tend to do that...but it really doesn't look great.  It her case, it looks like she is pulling her chin back into her neck...just ever so slightly.  If you can get her to pose so that she is pushing her head out from her body...just a bit, it may help.  With larger people, you may need to get much higher than them and have them look up at you...but that's not required here. 

I may be making this all up...I don't know...but it seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Corry (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike...that is a good observation, and I'll try and watch for it next time.  Thanks!


----------



## ladyphotog (Oct 11, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Nice shots Cory, very good for your first time.
> 
> One thing to watch, it looks like she does the same thing I tend to do...which is tuck in my chin and pull my head back just a bit...when I am having my photo taken.  I don't know why I tend to do that...but it really doesn't look great.  It her case, it looks like she is pulling her chin back into her neck...just ever so slightly.  If you can get her to pose so that she is pushing her head out from her body...just a bit, it may help.  With larger people, you may need to get much higher than them and have them look up at you...but that's not required here.
> 
> I may be making this all up...I don't know...but it seems to make sense to me.



It is very true, and most women have a little extra skin on their necks. The thing to do is tell them to jut their chin out and then tilt it down, it will feel strange to them but look good for the camera.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 12, 2006)

Another vote for the 4th!


----------



## kacelle (Oct 16, 2006)

I edited the last picture and I think the colouring is more correct, but it still seems flat (even with all of my contrast changes)!  So I converted it to B&W and cropped it a bit and I like it so much better!




http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3553/edit1qc6.jpg


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 16, 2006)

I am by far no means an expert on lighting, for that I am in the beginning stages of learning my self.  With that said, I wonder if a little fill flash may have helped.  Nice work!


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 17, 2006)

Corry, 

Nice work. I really dig #4, very relaxed candid looking pose, my type of photo. #6 really rocks as well it just needs some better light but the setup works great. 

Eric


----------



## ravikiran (Oct 28, 2006)

bowronfam3 said:
			
		

> Your eye for composition and obviously getting them in a great mood and making them feel relaxed is excellent. So many people get shots like this where the


 
I'll go with it.


----------

